# Wanna see a broken 1.5 66 RC2X?



## roguebuilder (Jun 6, 2008)

Have you ever seen this happen before? '07 66 RC2X with a 1.5" steer.



















The good news is that my neck didn't suffer the same outcome and my head is still attached to my body. Fork was installed brand new in May of last year... less than a year and a half.


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

Ouch! What did you do? Glad you are okay.


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

glad you're ok. How'd it happen?


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow, too much Mtn.Dew before the ride amigo? 
i think that one's worth bragging about, glad your safe man!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

50/50 something and that could happen to any fork


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*Did anyone but me notice that...*



roguebuilder said:


> Have you ever seen this happen before? '07 66 RC2X with a 1.5" steer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did anyone but me notice that there is an exceptionally long amount of steerer tube protruding below the lower headset bearing? What is up with that? Did it break that far below the top of the fork crown? Or was there another headset spacer or three between the top of the fork crown and the bottom of the lower headset bearing? Or was there another headset spacer or three between the top headset bearing and the stem, which is now missing, after putting the remaining pieces back together?

More pictures please!!! A close-up of the top of the fork crown would be nice. Also, it would be good to hear a detailed description of the moments leading up to this failure...

JRA???

(I'm really curious, as I ride a 2006 RC66 which is currently over 2 years old, and I haven't exactly been gentle on it... and I weigh over 200 lbs...)


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah, I'm curious as to whether the tube broke or pulled out of the crown...


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

kenbentit said:


> Yeah, I'm curious as to whether the tube broke or pulled out of the crown...


It looks like a little (or a lot) of both happened. The lip that seats into the crown tore mostly off and the crown pulled off of the steer tube.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Bike Doc said:


> Did anyone but me notice that there is an exceptionally long amount of steerer tube protruding below the lower headset bearing? What is up with that? Did it break that far below the top of the fork crown? Or was there another headset spacer or three between the top of the fork crown and the bottom of the lower headset bearing? Or was there another headset spacer or three between the top headset bearing and the stem, which is now missing, after putting the remaining pieces back together?
> 
> More pictures please!!! A close-up of the top of the fork crown would be nice. Also, it would be good to hear a detailed description of the moments leading up to this failure...
> 
> ...


I too would like to hear more. This looks funny we shouldn't be able to see that...


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

I have seen riders with headset spaces between the crown and lower headset bearing.


Not saying your setup was like that.

But I have seen it more than once.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

bighitboy said:


> I have seen riders with headset spaces between the crown and lower headset bearing.
> 
> Not saying your setup was like that.
> 
> But I have seen it more than once.


How? You'd have the press the spacer on the tapered seat of the steer tube. And then the crown race would be loose on the steer tube.

Are you sure you didn't just see a tall crown race? Ventana made races for CK headsets that added 5mm.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

I did not investigate up close. I imagine they would put the spacer down, then the race ontop of the spacer. I have seen it on a RM flatline with a 66 and a trek 77 with a breakout from 10ft riding by.

Just looking at this pic it looks like something was weird in the setup, almost like the steerer pulled out abit? The now flare like break point makes me wonder.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

Bummer Shawn, I'm glad that you're ok and from what Steve has said you were able to get on the Heckler and shred, good luck with things, and I'm stoked for when you guys can come down again when it's optimal for you bro, take care.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

GearTech said:


> It looks like a little (or a lot) of both happened. The lip that seats into the crown tore mostly off and the crown pulled off of the steer tube.


I'm going with this.


----------



## roguebuilder (Jun 6, 2008)

This fork was installed and set up properly by the experienced folks at Go-ride. There were no spacers underneath between the crown and head tube . I'm not sure why someone would do that anyway. You see a protruding stem because the bottom lip broke and the stem pulled out of the crown.

I had been hearing a creeking noise. Others have described similar noises so I wasn't super worried. Bearings looked good and I tightened up the stem and headset.

I believe that where the stem and crown meet was failing and creeking. I was at the beginning of a series of jumps when it finally gave out.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Long travel single crowns don't make sense. Double crowns are a better design. If you want to do bar spins ride BMX.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Man, you are gonna make me nervous every time I hear a tiny creak come from the front of my bikes with marzocchi forks.

on the bright side 2010 66 rc3 for you?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats the first one Ive ever seen break like that. I trust my 66... how much is a new 66 RC3 ti?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

kntr said:


> Thats the first one Ive ever seen break like that. I trust my 66... how much is a new 66 RC3 ti?


Not quite the same... but...


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Not a 1.5, but still broke


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

this is one reason i'm not keen on single crown long travel forks, id probably never break one but its still off putting.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry to be a total opportunist here..... kinda lame I know but...

If any of you guys with Broken 66's want to sell me your compression adjuster knob, please drop me a PM. The black one on the top of the fork, held in with the air valve screw thing. Mine is gone and Marzocchi is out of stock-on-replacements.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

bxxer rider said:


> this is one reason i'm not keen on single crown long travel forks, id probably never break one but its still off putting.


I have seen quite a few broken DC forks as well.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

i know, as far as i can tell DC forks break at the lowers and stay attached to the bike and give potential to stay on the bike where as SC tends to snap at the drown leaving you with a high chance of face plant.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

In either scenario you are totally screwed.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

hummm true but in my mind you are slightly better of with triple clamps, and well i feel safer tbh


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

*forty bucks!*



FM said:


> Sorry to be a total opportunist here..... kinda lame I know but...
> 
> If any of you guys with Broken 66's want to sell me your compression adjuster knob, please drop me a PM. The black one on the top of the fork, held in with the air valve screw thing. Mine is gone and Marzocchi is out of stock-on-replacements.


I ordered one from my LBS and was called a week later that it had arrived and I could grab it, so I'm thinking like $10 or so............NO, IT WAS $40!!!??? My LBS apologized and said they had no idea it was expensive, the tag on the tiny baggy with my tiny part said it was $37.50 as printed by Marzocchi.....next time I lose it I'll just deal with some needle nose pliers. But, I still love my rc3 :thumbsup:


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

it's those excessively rear wheel landings,they slam the frontend down and snap off,bender was a great example of an excessive rear wheel lander. Alot of those broken steerers were 1.125, that karpiel is such a stupid set up,no offence but who would match the biggest travel frame with a single crown?by the way there is absolutely no background to any of those breaks they could have been fork vs boulder or tree.


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

I bent my 66 rc3 when landing off of a bridge step down gap. The landing had been moved out another 5 feet, which I did know about, but I still wasn't going fast enough and landed to disaster. Luckily only bent it. It made it hard to steer, because it was pinching against the headset bottom. I rode down the rest of the way, didn't hit anything big and went straight to the shop, sent it back to Marzocchi. They fixed it, I paid, forget how much...


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Lelandjt said:


> Long travel single crowns don't make sense. Double crowns are a better design. If you want to do bar spins ride BMX.


not all of us need or want that the extra travel DC's have. Besides I wonder if this happens to any other long-travel single crowns(totem, 36, lyrik, Ndee)


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*As far as Bender's "excessively?" rear wheel landings...*



herbn said:


> it's those excessively rear wheel landings,they slam the frontend down and snap off,bender was a great example of an excessive rear wheel lander.


As far as Bender's "excessively?" rear wheel landings, I sponsored him out of my shop for three years, during the time when he was going his biggest, and as many different bikes and parts as he ever destroyed, he never once broke or bent a steerer tube on any of his single crown or dual crown forks. I've seen him bend several stanchion tubes, but never a steerer tube.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm guessing most of these are the result of abuse. I'm big, and I plow the crap out of my 07 66 sl ata. Everything from 20-30ft doubles to 10ft. drops. I plow through rocks with it, I land jumps onto rocks with it, and it holds up fine. These shots shouldn't reduce anyone's confidence in these forks.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm assuming a badly shorted double is the cause of that failure.

I bent a steerer tube on an older 66 and that happened when I 50-50'd a big double. Up to that point, it had been rock solid (as is my '07 66). Something had to give.....

EB


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

that's interesting,when i think of abusive landings ,i can't help but think back to watching bender land like a trials bike over and over making a crater with his front wheel and then proceding to endo as his rear suspension rebounded.Mighty entertaining. I figured he'd broken or bent just about everything,was he using a tensioning bolt/t nut system that reinforced the steerer? i know they hyped him using a super monster t but i think most of the time he used something else,can't think of it.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

Gemini2k05 said:


> I'm guessing most of these are the result of abuse. I'm big, and I plow the crap out of my 07 66 sl ata. Everything from 20-30ft doubles to 10ft. drops. I plow through rocks with it, I land jumps onto rocks with it, and it holds up fine. These shots shouldn't reduce anyone's confidence in these forks.


Good to know...I'm rocking the '09 66RC3 on the Yeti, so you could imagine my concern.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

ive seen alot of broken marz forks but not really any other brand 
have u ever seen a fork break like that and it wasnt made by marzocchi?


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

i think every time he attempted the jawdrop he use a risse bigfoot fork, its the fork i have seem him with the most.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

i have seen plenty of broken lowers of pre '10 boxxers, but that is not really that surprising.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

ridefreeride said:


> ive seen alot of broken marz forks but not really any other brand
> have u ever seen a fork break like that and it wasnt made by marzocchi?


Are you kidding? At the RS tent up at whistler they literally had PILES of broken boxxers. They were giving them new ones for free, no questions asked as long as the people promised to shut up about it. One of my buddies near new boxxers felt apart mid air on a-line, lowers just felt completely off, faulty assembly at the factory and a snapped circlet and stripped bolt, needed surgery and totally destroyed his bike.

We ride year round, on super abusive terrain, several times a week. Most people I ride with run zoke, never seen a broken one either. I have seen snapped boxxers (yes stanchions), absolutely destroyed 40's, and just toasted manitou's though.


----------



## roguebuilder (Jun 6, 2008)

I want to make note that I'm not bad mouthing Marzocchi. I believe that this is obviously not a common failure. I have never seen a fork steer pull out of the crown in this manner before.

Also, note that because the internet didn't see what happened, it is easy to assume that I just drove the nose into a brick wall. Rest assured that this fork was making a snapping sound long before it literally broke in two, indicating that something wasn't right. I tried to assess it. Even the shop gave me their opinion as to what they thought could be making the sound. The fact remains that none of us diagnosed it to where the steer seats in the crown because none of us had ever seen a 1.5" fork fail there before. 

After checking the stem, headset and other areas of the bike and fork, I tightened everything up and didn't worry too much about the noise as plenty of others have made mention of creaking forks. After considering everything in hind sight, it now makes sense that the fork was failing on the bottom lip of the steer tube where it seats with the crown.

And for what it's worth, didn't RS do a recall on a bunch of Domains for steer tube issues this past year?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Moar shimzzzzzz


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Nope... Marzocchi's never break. It happens to ANY fork. I've seen quite a few failures of the lowers on the older 66. And lots of people bent or broke steer tubes. The failure of the crown on those DJ forks is pretty common as well.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm not saying that all Marzocchi is garbage... but they're not indestructible... Quick search of pictures on PB... leaving out older forks and misused forks.










































































































Rockshox did indeed recall some Domains. I think it was 3 instances of failure. 1 with minor injury and 2 without injury. So they decided to voluntarily pull all the forks with steer tubes from that batch.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

i think i will buy only double crowned forks from now on.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I think there was a recall about this one

















































































































































































































Lots more pictures of DJ forks with broken crowns and arches.


----------



## littlerichxce (Sep 22, 2009)

Both my brother and I (wasea04) both ride 66's hard and haven't had any trouble with them. He's 225 lbs and I'm 205 lbs and we do rock gardens, 13' drops, and 20-30' gappers....very similar riding as Gemini, and all of it with no problems...........Is it that the people breaking their forks have no finesse at all, seriously!


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

so all fads come to an end, could this be the beginning of the end for long travel singlecrowns?

Does anyone have pics of other broken single crowns other than Marzz?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

stylie said:


> so all fads come to an end, could this be the beginning of the end for long travel singlecrowns?
> 
> Does anyone have pics of other broken single crowns other than Marzz?











































Bad batch of lowers in the first year of production were redesigned and replaced... though I guess some would call this misuse









Om Nom Nom








































































I guess this was a prototype


----------



## roguebuilder (Jun 6, 2008)

I wasn't saying that broken Marz forks were not comon or that crown failures were not comon. I was saying that I didn't think the manner in which my fork failed was common.

I've seen plenty of breaks and bends. But, with no history of nose casings etc, the steer tube pulled out of the crown. I have never seen that before. I would have thought that something else would have snapped, bent or broke before the steer and crown would have seperated.


----------



## myarmisonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

roguebuilder said:


> I've seen plenty of breaks and bends. But, with no history of nose casings etc, the steer tube pulled out of the crown. I have never seen that before. I would have thought that something else would have snapped, bent or broke before the steer and crown would have seperated.


Any time that a forks crown creaks it is because the parts are out of tolerance. I have made plenty of things with interference fits and the only time that they make noise is when the size is wrong (not enough interference). My 09 66 RC3 creaked the first time I rode it. Marzocchi said that there is nothing wrong with it, that it is not a safety concern but only annoying because of the sound. My response was that that was BS. So they replaced it. Like anything else though, not everything is perfect and parts that are the wrong size can make it through QC... My Totem creaked too until the crown as replaced.
On a different note, I am not to concerned about all the broken forks in the pictures that are on jump bikes. How many cased jumps do you expect a fork to last?!? And the forks that are all smashed up from hitting rocks and other solid objects?!?!? Who cares about that. Don't hit the rocks.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Ya, all forks break eventually, big deal. Especially when they are abused. I've never seen a fork break by someone who maintains their stuff (doesn't overtighten bolts, etc, which probably cause a LOT of the failure on those forks you picturesd) and doesn't case doubles.

(p.s. I wanna meet the guy who broke the super monster)


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

This is obviously a manufacturer defect....


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Ya, all forks break eventually, big deal. Especially when they are abused. I've never seen a fork break by someone who maintains their stuff (doesn't overtighten bolts, etc, which probably cause a LOT of the failure on those forks you picturesd) and doesn't case doubles.
> 
> (p.s. I wanna meet the guy who broke the super monster)


What bolts are there on the arch of the lowers? And those DJs and 66s don't have bolts on the crowns either...

The crowns are all breaking in the same fashion. There seems to be a stress riser. Likewise with the arches on the older lowers.

The steer tubes... sure, that could be the result of casing it a ton.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> What bolts are there on the arch of the lowers? And those DJs and 66s don't have bolts on the crowns either...
> 
> The crowns are all breaking in the same fashion. There seems to be a stress riser. Likewise with the arches on the older lowers.
> 
> The steer tubes... sure, that could be the result of casing it a ton.


Ya casing it or landing sideways would NEVER cause an arch to break...

Like I said before, everyone I ride with rides very frequently, year round, on insanely long rocky trails, NEVER seen a broken arch or steerer tube (unless they riding inhumanly aggressively and probably shouldn't expect to be alive, much less have any part on their bike unbroken).


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I never denied that crashing could break forks... You seemed to be surprised that Marzocchi forks could be broken at all. My question was what bolts are you referring to that could be overtorqued and resulting in failure? And I had an additional statement that these crowns are all breaking in the same fashion, which to me is indicating some sort of weak point or stress riser.

You also go to bash on Rockshox, Fox, and Manitou with no further proof than a purported "PILES of broken Boxxers" at Whistler. Likewise, applying your logic, it can be said that these failures are simply from people that either do not take care of their equipment, or they ride like hacks. And that this should have no bearing on the reputation of the product.

I guess that you "plow" with finesse while you drag your brakes, huh?

Regarding removing a wheel...


Gemini2k05 said:


> pounding=safe and your friend


Sounds like you sure know how to work on equipment.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I never denied that crashing could break forks... My question was what bolts are you referring to that could be overtorqued and resulting in failure?
> 
> You also go to bash on Rockshox, Fox, and Manitou with no further proof than a purported "PILES of broken Boxxers" at Whistler.
> 
> I guess that you "plow" with finesse while you drag your brakes, huh?


1. Over torque pinch bolts on the axles (definitely the cause on a few of those), or the bolts for the bolt on crowns (on that DJ), or the lower crown bolts on that super monster.

2. Proof, what do you want? a picture? All I have is what 2 different friends told me when they were up there at 2 different times, both oh whom are or were RS fans.

3. I've personally seen broken boxxers/manitous/fox's around here....and no zokes, not saying they can't break, just that they're much more durable. Perhaps I wasn't clear on that last point, my apologies.

4. Wait, are you saying I plow? or don't plow? Why don't you come ride with us, I got a few "easy" trails for you that I always drag my bakes down.... Where you from anyways?

5. Regarding that quote: sarcasm....can you detect it?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> 1. Over torque pinch bolts on the axles (definitely the cause on a few of those), or the bolts for the bolt on crowns (on that DJ), or the lower crown bolts on that super monster.
> 
> 2. Proof, what do you want? a picture? All I have is what 2 different friends told me when they were up there at 2 different times, both oh whom are or were RS fans.
> 
> ...


The arch on the D.street was not what failed... that was the only part with bolts. The crown is what failed... that did not have pinch bolts. None of the DJs I posted have bolt on crowns. If you're looking at the threads in the bottom of the crowns... those are for fenders. With the Super Monster, the stanchion broke a good half inch or more below the crown. Don't see how the pinchbolts are responsible for that. The pinchbolts could crush the tube.

The only thing over torqued pinchbolts would cause would be cracked dropouts.

Yeah... and I've personally seen broken Marzocchis. That must make them utter garbage (that's sarcasm).


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Yeah... and I've personally seen broken Marzocchis. That must make them utter garbage (that's sarcasm).


Okay, forks break, I agree with you, especially DJ forks of any brand. I'd rather have my arch snap, or crowns crack than my headtube break though amirite? (not sarcasm) Cheaper and safer. You never answer my question though, where you from?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

As far as 888s go, I agree, they are more durable than the old Boxxer. It is simply a more robust chassis with bigger stanchions. The new Boxxer may prove to be at least as durable as the 888. It seems most problems are not with the chassis but rather with the damping and whatnot. The Fox 40... yes, thin lowers. But the performance and reliability seems to be better out of the box... at least in regards to Marzocchi the past few years... lots of loose tolerances and even missing parts.

As far as the DJ series go... Argyle is stronger, lighter, and better performing. The Gold Label's arch was problematic for some people that pushed it hard. But it was quite a bit lighter.

As far as the 66 goes... there is no direct competition from Fox. But the 36 is a pretty nice fork. And as for the Totem and Domain... The chassis seems to be strong enough. The Domain is reasonably problem free. The Totem had some teething issues that for the most part got worked out (not 2-step though). And they have some crappy seals. That's easily remedied.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Okay, forks break, I agree with you, especially DJ forks of any brand. I'd rather have my arch snap, or crowns crack than my headtube break though amirite? (not sarcasm) Cheaper and safer. You never answer my question though, where you from?


I grew up and still am in Illinois. I used to spend summers out in Oregon and around the NW.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> The new Boxxer may prove to be at least as durable as the 888.


Nope.


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that _most_ of the guys, not all, but _most_ of 'em that are breaking parts like this, would probably manage to break motorbikes, humvees, pogosticks and whatever else is possible to get on and ride.
Its mind boggling to see what some people think is normal riding conditions for a bike, not to mention that the way some people rape their bikes riding without any flow.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I grew up and still am in Illinois. I used to spend summers out in Oregon and around the NW.


Ah nice, ya I'm from Wheaton, Lived there for 22 years. I just moved out here about 18 months ago, I bet we know a lot of the same people. But srsly, come ride with us if you're ever out here. I much less of an ass in real life. But probably more creepy DHIDIOT would say.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> I much less of an ass in real life.


I would say the same, but I'd probably be lying.

Yeah, creeper. Don't turn your back to him.


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

captain spaulding said:


> not all of us need or want that the extra travel DC's have. Besides I wonder if this happens to any other long-travel single crowns(totem, 36, lyrik, Ndee)


Have a word with Bxxr Rider, he'll help get the best of both worlds from a DC...


----------



## SurfSailRide (Dec 18, 2008)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Not quite the same... but...


Call me ignorant (because I am in this case), but what's up with the rear suspension design of that bike? Is that like a two phase suspension combo? Anyone?


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

I broke my 2010 888 on its first day but I ran into a rock so what do you expect no fork is "bombproof" maybe resistant, and yes I have broken 2 humvees in iraq while doging them.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

kindov right, its adding travel and at lower ration and can add extra effectively another platform to help avoid bottoming on those heavy landings.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

how the helll do ya do that. looks lke a bullet hit it.


----------



## mouse jockey (May 7, 2004)

hahhahhah, Happy Halloween, this is like the little shop of horrors suspension thread. Good Stuff.


----------



## 23mjm (Oct 22, 2005)

If it is made by man (women too) it will break. I simple fact of engineering.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

a friend of mine has one, the shocks don't(shouldn't) work seperately,but the air shock is pumped up to enough pressure that it acts as a soft bottom out for the coil shock.My friend runs a lightened kx 80 fork on it ,his frame has a custom front triangle that keeps the steering angle respectable with a 10 inch travel fork. i made the brake bracket,steerer tube,front axle, and stems, so bicycle parts fit on it. Very plush ,very large, for a 200+lb guy,it's pretty firm for 160 lb me..


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

SurfSailRide said:


> Call me ignorant (because I am in this case), but what's up with the rear suspension design of that bike? Is that like a two phase suspension combo? Anyone?


The coil shock is for most hits, the air shock at the end is for huge hits or bad landings. It doesn't get used much. Corsair has a frame that uses two shocks - the Crown. Check out the animation for how it works.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

herbn said:


> a friend of mine has one, the shocks don't(shouldn't) work seperately,but the air shock is pumped up to enough pressure that it acts as a soft bottom out for the coil shock.My friend runs a lightened kx 80 fork on it ,his frame has a custom front triangle that keeps the steering angle respectable with a 10 inch travel fork. i made the brake bracket,steerer tube,front axle, and stems, so bicycle parts fit on it. Very plush ,very large, for a 200+lb guy,it's pretty firm for 160 lb me..


I'd love to see pictures of this bike.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow, that's freak'n out of the box thinking, it does look like the second shock is totally in reserve for the big hits, the karpiel is a little more the two shocks working together, though if you raised the air pressure it go into that one/two mode. I wonder about the karpiel and the corsair,how is ground clearence at max compression, though i'd guess you'd have to e pretty twisted to land in an area where you need ground clearence and using all the travel.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

i believe its been around for a few years now, just never took cos as you can get (in most cases) as good leverage but with around the same weight with a longer shock.


----------



## roguebuilder (Jun 6, 2008)

So, Marzocchi has my fork and I was able to speak with a rep today. I was suprised by our conversation.

No one at Marz has ever seen a fork break in the maner that mine did (lip broken and steer pulled out of crown).

They sell thousands of forks. Hundreds come back broken. They see forks that go through every kind of abuse imaginable, from hacks who case landings to experts who just go too big. The forks always break in the same fashion... snapped or bent steers, broken arches etc. Had my fork been subject to abuse, it would have failed in the normal fashion... snapped or bent steer or broken arch etc.

The fact is that my fork had never cased a landing and has not been subject to abuse in the less that 50 rides that it was used. The crown was ovaled which was allowing the steer to move back and forth untill it's seating lip finally busted and pulled out... thankfully not resulting in my neck breaking.

I know people who have recieved warranty on forks that have had the steer tube snap in half... leaving much question as to whether or not a cased landing or other abuse was to blame. I find it strange that a fork with so little rides that failed in a maner unlike every other fork that breaks due to abuse would not be warrantied without question within the two year period.

At the time I was very skeptical of buying an '08 fork with all the issues that were documented. When the opportunity to buy an '07 RC2X (brand new) came up. I decided to go that route rather than travel the road many other dissapointed '08 RC3 owners did. I can verify that the fork was brand new, unregistered, uncut and never installed; yet, Marz has a problem with the fact that I found a new '07 that I could take off someones hands rather than dealing with the '08 issues.

Basically, my fork is now on its way to Italy and I was told that there is a chance it won't be covered. I was offered a new 2010 fork at a killer deal. I appreciate the killer deal; but, the fact remains that I just spent a lot of money last year on a fork and I'm not happy with having to buy a new fork every year. When it clearly did not break in the way all forks do when abuse is in question.

I am still hoping a warranty will be granted. I will post up results when I hear more.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow. Why would a company have a problem with you buying new, albeit dated, stock? It wasn't at a liquidation price so they still made money off you. 

You would think they'd give you a new fork because yours broke in an unusual fashion.


----------



## profile (May 20, 2008)

Get an otter. They flex. :thumbsup:


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I prefer a seal to an otter!


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

wow Will...that is a huge amount of fork carnage you've collected...thanks for sharing...i can only imagine what the impacts were like to have caused these utter destruction of forks...it's almost like somekind of machine failure testing...


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

A lot of broken 66s here. Hoping I can pick up the scraps.
Got an 06 with rc2x. Lost the rebound knob and little air cap that holds it down.

Any of you guys still have your busted pieces and can send me that adjuster and cap? 
Also lost the knob on the bottom of the right leg. Got one of those too?

PM me - beers in exchange?
Cheers!


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

You guys are scaring me, is all this supposed to tell me that mtn biking is a dangerous hobby and I might break stuff? 

I'm going back to Walmart bikes and paved paths, riding in dirt is just toooooo dangerous.:skep:


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

4JawChuck said:


> You guys are scaring me, is all this supposed to tell me that mtn biking is a dangerous hobby and I might break stuff?
> 
> I'm going back to Walmart bikes and paved paths, riding in dirt is just toooooo dangerous.:skep:


4JawChuck, you speak the truth there.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

The warranty probably only covers the original buyer of forks sold by an authorized retailer, so they could deny it due to the circumstances under which it was purchased. It would be cool of them to cover it anyway but technically they probably don't have to. If they don't, at least you're offered a great deal on what is supposed to be a better fork.
Basically your receipt (assuming it's from an individual, not an online bike shop) doesn't prove that it wasn't in use for longer than the 2 year warranty period.


----------



## roguebuilder (Jun 6, 2008)

I am hesitant to bump this thread that has evolved into a graveyard for broken and mangled forks. I can't say that it hasn't been entertaining... because this thread has definately been entertaining.

To update... the guys at Marz were super cool in the end and did take care of me. My fork has been given new life and will ride again. Thank you Marzocchi.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I think they're working hard to repair their image. It would help though if they'd finally get ATA o-rings back in stock. i think the guys in the American office are great. They just have to deal with the Italians.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> I think they're working hard to repair their image. It would help though if they'd finally get ATA o-rings back in stock. i think the guys in the American office are great. They just have to deal with the Italians.


You dont need Marz to successful fix a stuckdown ata, see my sig

New o-rings can be had by taking the old ones to an engineering supply or auto store and having them sized for new ones


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah, I could match o-rings at the local hardware store (mine are fine now) but I wanted to order their o-ring kit to have on hand as well as the 2010 butted stantions (1/2 lb lighter). Out of stock on both with no ETA. Been out of stock on the o-ring kit since August. Just sayin they're tryin hard but Italy doesn't seem to be sending them the parts they need.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

just curious,about the 2010 butted stantions, that's the top part,which includes the crown and the steerer,right,you can't just swap just the stantion part, i think, cryo fit.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry, I have a 888, should have said so. Marz hasn't said that the new stantions _don't_ fit my '08 crowns. Next time I call about availability I'll double check.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm personally not a fan of anything marz. Ridden too much of it that felt terrible and worked on too many that failed terribly


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

hahahahahh Go Will !!!!! Epic pic finds

Just dropped a shitbomb on Marzocchi fans hahahaah


----------

